# Super happy!



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

We had to cut her nails tonight, and I went in prepared to get one nail. She was super comfortable and I was able to get all four feet down! I was so ecstatic!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo! Nail clipping has to be one of the most stressful things to do. Glad it's over!


----------

